
Show HN: Generate SVG parliament charts (JavaScript) - juliuste
https://github.com/juliuste/parliament-svg
======
domoritz
It would be cool to generate these using Vega
([https://vega.github.io/vega/](https://vega.github.io/vega/)) and embed them
directly on Wikipedia
([https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:Graph/Demo](https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:Graph/Demo)).

~~~
tarikozket
What a neat idea!

------
cadelw
Thanks for making this! I create a lot of similar diagrams using this[1] tool,
but it's always frustrated me that I can't define the data in a form like
JSON, so your library looks perfect. Will you consider adding the Westminster
style diagram in the future?

[1]:
[https://tools.wmflabs.org/parliamentdiagram/parliamentinputf...](https://tools.wmflabs.org/parliamentdiagram/parliamentinputform.html)

~~~
juliuste
Thanks! Sure, I'll work on Westminster in the next few days.

------
boyanpro
Nice and useful tool. Thanks!

